

Turkish ISPs Block Several Google Services? - yigit
http://mashable.com/2010/06/04/turkey-google-ban/

======
nir
EDIT - I was wrong, corrected by studer. (Original comment wondered on the low
score of this item compared the the Twitter #flotilla "censorship" rumor)

~~~
studer
It could be that the other post about this on the frontpage is getting all
attention...

